# How long before I should contact the AKC? re: grand champion points



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

I just checked the website and they did not add our bitches points from her BOS win on May 22nd.

They have her BOV win, which was a 3 point major. There were 8 smooths total

According to me trying to figure out the points, she should have gotten 2 points for going BOS. There were 7 dogs total
There were:
2 class dogs
3 class bitches
1 dog special
1 bitch special (ours)
2 dog specials were absent

Smooth collies get 2 points for 4 dogs or bitches in VA.

So, my question is..when should I call them on it? Is it possible they just didn't get to it yet? It says these results are up to May 26th. I don't want to wait too long.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I think they are just now entering that week of data since that week's info wasn't there yesterday and now _part _of mine is as well so I would give them a day or two.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Did yours get updated yet? Ours have not. Now it says it is updated thru May27th


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah mine are all updated now and accurate up to the posted date.

Good luck getting yours straightened out -- sounds like there's an error somewhere after all


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Just sent an email to her breeder/co owner to let her know.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

I just called the AKC..they never recorded her BOS win at all for that Show. Turns out I was wrong, her major on Saturday was 4 POINTS, not 3 like I thought!! So that was good news.
The woman I spoke to on the phone was very nice, she looked up the show records and sure enough they did not record her Sunday win.
Eve now has 18 points
3 major wins
3 major judges and
defeted 3 Champions!!

7 points to go for her Grand Champion!!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Good thing you checked into it. I know with the Agility, I always check if I had a Q but they are not posted for at least a couple of months.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

kacaju said:


> I just called the AKC..they never recorded her BOS win at all for that Show. Turns out I was wrong, her major on Saturday was 4 POINTS, not 3 like I thought!! So that was good news.
> The woman I spoke to on the phone was very nice, she looked up the show records and sure enough they did not record her Sunday win.
> Eve now has 18 points
> 3 major wins
> ...


Congrats, so glad everything is straightened out 



Kyllobernese said:


> Good thing you checked into it. I know with the Agility, I always check if I had a Q but they are not posted for at least a couple of months.


Probably depends on the venue. AKC agility is usually about one month behind, maybe a bit more/less.


----------

